# wpi problem?



## nhanquy (Jul 24, 2009)

Why did wpi0 come up at boot time?

I had (in /etc/rc.conf):


```
ifconfig_wpi0="YES"
wpa_supplicant="YES"
wpa_supplicant_flags="-i wpi0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf"
ifconfig_wpi0="mode 11g ssid <ssid>  DHCP"
wiconfig_wip0_ssid0="ssid <ssid>  wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:0x00........35"
```

and (in /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf):


```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
#ctrl_interface_group=wheel
network={
        ssid="<ssid>"
        scan_ssid=1
        key_mgmt=NONE
        wep_key0=00.......35
        #wep_tx_keyidx=0
}
```

The interface refused to come up. But it'd come up
with the wpa_supplicant command:

[cmd=]wpa_supplicant -dd -i wpi0 -c /etc/wpa_supplicant.conf[/cmd]


So is there a solution for this?

TIA !


----------



## nhanquy (Jul 25, 2009)

solved!!!!


```
ifconfig_wpi0="mode 11g ssid <ssid> wepmode on weptxkey 1 wepkey 1:0x00........35 DHCP"
```

This is for wpi driver (Intel Pro/Wireless 3945ABG) FreeBSD 7.2


----------

